# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 Ziza Interior LED Lighting Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Make night time, the right time. Let your A6 look great after hours with new LED lighting upgrades from Ziza.

Light a little; light a lot. Choose individual zone lighting changes at glove box, trunk, license plate, dome, door and vanity mirrors. Or grab our complete interior lighting package and banish dirty yellow light from your interior, once and for all.

These LEDs are as easy to install as standard bulbs. Their improved illumination & upscale look will be a welcome addition to any interior. Each kit has a detailed photo tutorial to make light work.

*Ziza; Light Years Ahead*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.8L & 3.0L (1998-2004)

Be sure to check out our -----> _Installation PDF_ <-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

